# Solved: Reserving Win10 on multiple PCs



## MSDirector (Jul 3, 2010)

I have 3 PCs running Win8.1 and 1 with Win7 1200 miles away in Florida. Will I be able to "reserve" a copy of Win10 for all of them with my one email address?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Its not based off of your email address. You must use the app on each computer to reserve an upgrade.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't understand what "reserving" a copy of Windows 10 means, is it a version that will not be available world wide like Windows 7? like I am using now, I have the Windows icon that is on my task bar asking me to (reserve, download and use) I have not seen the OS yet, is it that much different from Windows 8? of which I have used even though only Windows 7 at home, has anyone on here used it a lot yet? 


What is the general consensus about Windows 10? Can you buy a disc to re-install it without downloading it again if you need to re-format, or do you have to down load it each time something goes wrong that you may not be able to fix, even though I have worked in IT I have never upgraded a OS on a computer before that has a OS already on there, without saving files and wiping the drive first, 


I have only loaded completely new images or images I have taken of the current hard drive I am using, can it be installed without loosing what is on there? I mean in the way of programs etc, I heard that you have to pay a yearly fee now rather than have a disc, is Windows 10 an easy transition like it was from XP Pro to Windows 7?


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

The reserve is so Microsoft can alert you when the files for Windows 10 have been downloaded to your computer. You will have the option to install and when to install. Remember you have one year from July 29 (release date) to install it for free. After that you will have to buy a copy. Windows 10 is sort of a hybrid of 7 and 8. The Start Screen from 8 is gone. The Start Menu is back but with a redesign that is a hybrid of the old menu and the 8 start screen. You will boot to the desktop. No more desktop as a separate app. All apps will open on the desktop just like your programs do. I think it will go over very big - especially among those who really never cared for 8.


----------

